# Dry hair



## Catlover (Oct 2, 2014)

Due to the summer I have now dry hair. Since I don't want to spend to much money, could you suggest me some home remedies?

I have some honey at home, can I use it?
Thanks for your help.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## indusvalley (Nov 7, 2014)

Take a hot oil treatment .Drink  more water for hydration. Use good conditioner .


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 7, 2014)

Coconut oil. Slap it on, put on a shower cap, binge watch a show for an hour or two, then wash it out. It's awesome. Make sure it's extra virgin. One jar will last you ages, and it's sold really cheap at Trader Joe's.

Also, eliminate SLS from your hair products. They strip the natural oil from your hair to make it feel clean, but it damages your scalp's equilibrium. I've been SLS free for three years and my hair is never too oily or dry anymore. It practically maintains itself now.

Hope this helps!


----------



## trucchi93 (Nov 8, 2014)

At home, I use my home-made coconut oil. It help prevent hair crash and soft your hair alot. 

I love its smell toooo


----------



## trucchi93 (Nov 12, 2014)

At home, I use my home-made coconut oil. It help prevent hair crash and soft your hair alot. 

I love its smell toooo


----------



## Catlover (Nov 14, 2014)

Many thanks! Believe me, I din't know how coconut oil could help the hairs. 
It's an interesting discovery   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MarisaMoon (Dec 7, 2014)

You really need to know what causes dry hair.

1. Using chemical dyes and styling gels
2. Excessive exposure to pollution, sun and wind
3. Malnutrition
4. Excessive blow drying and heat styling
5. Hypothyroidism Anorexia nervosa
6. Excessive washing
7. Menkes kinky hair syndrome
8. Using harsh soaps and alcohol
9. Hypoparathyroidism​ ​Remedies:​[SIZE=14pt]egg-based masks[/SIZE], oil baths and henna​


----------



## Flyingvisagist (Dec 12, 2014)

Coconut Oil is the best best solution.And also drink more water


----------



## Jondontay (Dec 12, 2014)

[SIZE=11pt]Well, coconut oil sure does help. But take my advice – don’t overdo it! Especially if you are using it for the first time and are heading out for an important occasion! You’ve got to figure out how-much is perfect for your hair. If you over do it, your hair may look worse than being dry, really. I have experienced it not once but almost 3 to 4 times before I finally realized I needed to find the right balance! I’ve tried some conditioners too but coconut oil is the best for me. Also I have used argan oil [/SIZE]several[SIZE=11pt] times and it worked for me well. The brand i used was ariagold  you can check there site for their products at www.ariagold.com.au[/SIZE]


----------



## mariechin1234 (Dec 25, 2014)

Of course. Honey is good for your hair. Also, coconut oil, aloe vera, castor oil, avocado, banana, beer, milk and glycerin.


----------



## beautyful (Feb 26, 2015)

Catlover said:


> Due to the summer I have now dry hair. Since I don't want to spend to much money, could you suggest me some home remedies?
> 
> I have some honey at home, can I use it?
> 
> Thanks for your help.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hey, I have the same problem with dry hair every summer. I found some homemade masks for dry hair and it works really good. You could find recipes here - http://mantello.co.uk/hair/natural-masks-dry-hair/


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 1, 2015)

Catlover said:


> Due to the summer I have now dry hair. Since I don't want to spend to much money, could you suggest me some home remedies?
> 
> I have some honey at home, can I use it?
> 
> Thanks for your help.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Funny my hair gets dry in the winter - mainly due to the central heating.   To combat this I found that reverse washing works for me.   I still use Pro Naturals but use the Moroccan Argan Oil condition first and then the shampoo and I only shampoo once.


----------



## icoeurfashion (Mar 2, 2015)

For those interested, I posted my solution for dry hair in the Hair Care Talk section  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's called: Dry hair-&gt; Solution!

Its a guide.

xox


----------



## Lamar (Apr 13, 2015)

nice!


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 13, 2015)

Beer works as an excellent hair conditioner. The protein in beer helps repair damaged hair cuticles and nourish hair follicles, which in turn makes your hair smooth and shinny.

[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE]Shampoo your hair as usual and then spray a small amount of beer onto your hair. Allow your hair to dry on its own. When it is dry, your hair will look smooth and shiny.

[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE]You can also spray beer onto your hair before blow drying or styling your hair.


----------



## Lysa Cahill (May 17, 2015)

Coconut oil, lemon, yoghurt its good for your hair, but if you want to try honey, i've got some reference for you to try here link removed)


----------



## Coco Mimi (May 18, 2015)

Coconut oil is the best, try to get the organic stuff. It is also good for the skin. You can also use olive oil.


----------



## Ashley Calisto (Jun 8, 2015)

If you already have honey, you're halfway there to one of my favorite hair masks treatments!! You also need a ripe banana (the riper, the better). Blend the banana in the blender to make it a smooth consistency and add a tablespoon of pure honey. Apply mix from roots to ends and cover with a shower cap for 30 minutes. Rinse with cold water, shampoo and condition as usual. It helps make hair softer, stronger and shinier! It also makes it easier to manage so you have less breakage when combing or styling; use this mask once a week for strong, healthy hair!


----------



## Pinkangel (Jun 21, 2015)

Coconut oil, jojoba oil, caster oil, olive oil are all good oils for your hair and can be used in a hot oil treatment over night. You can mix honey in there if you want. If your looking for shampoos, conditioners and hair oils for day time use: Aussie Miracle Moist shampoo and condtioner and Miracle Moist Milk and the Deep 3 Minute Miracle Treatment by Aussie are also good. Umberto Gianni Mend My Hair Therapy oil would also recommend for dry hair. Its for damaged hair but it's so conditioning it would be good for dry hair too.


----------



## amy800 (Jul 8, 2015)

Use a deep conditioner from the drug store and either wrap hot towel around your head or get a WonderCap that heats in the microwave.  The towel gets heavy and doesn't hold heat as long as the WonderCap.


----------

